# WF or DT Lines



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

I know I asked this on the old GFO but lets try again. Buying a 5 wt line and wonder what oyhers use=WF or DT.
Follow up question would be why?

Lou, on board the Debit


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

What are you planning to fish for? Unless I was fishing dry flies, I'd go with the WF.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

WD hit it on the head. I'll add that you had better be a fairly accomplished caster if you want to use a DT. I used a WF for native and stocked rainbows in PA as well as for brookies. A DT may require a little longer leader but it will settle gently if you cast it properly.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

I use both but a wtf more then Dt a double taper is the same as a wtf at the first 30 ft guess it just depends on what and where your fishing.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

LFN said:


> I know I asked this on the old GFO but lets try again. Buying a 5 wt line and wonder what oyhers use=WF or DT.
> Follow up question would be why?
> 
> I guess I'll chime in with my own $0.02. On my 4wt and below I use a DT exclusively. On my 5wt I have a long-belly WF. On my 6wt and above I use exclusively wf, typically a Bass Bug taper or radical taper like that.
> ...


----------

